# XML dump



## LunaticLord (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi!

I've used gpu-z since the first versions. Also the command line mode, which i love.
But, is it possible to export a view more information to the xml dump?`
Like the current temperature values, or maybe the fan speed ...

This would be very nice! (maybe the splash screen is not shown)

Luna.


----------



## LunaticLord (Mar 31, 2009)

no reply ... how sad!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2009)

i'll look into that


----------



## LunaticLord (Mar 31, 2009)

thx!


----------

